# All gold daytons



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Selling a set of all gold 13/7 72 spoke daytons. Clean no curb rash. Gold is not bad .


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Selling a set of all gold 13/7 72 spoke daytons. Clean no curb rash. Gold is not bad .


 can you post a pic and a price also were you located ...thankz


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

impalaluv said:


> can you post a pic and a price also were you located ...thankz


Cant or dont know how to post pics with this new format. Im in El Paso Tx. $1500 obo


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Cant or dont know how to post pics with this new format. Im in El Paso Tx. $1500 obo


i hear you still tryinng to figure this shit out to !


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

impalaluv said:


> i hear you still tryinng to figure this shit out to !


Let me know if you figure out. I know pics would help selling them quicker.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Let me know if you figure out. I know pics would help selling them quicker.


 use this homie !
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

good price just need to see pics


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

impalaluv said:


> use this homie !
> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


thanks bro i just added this to my faves


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Morning bump........


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Heres the rims. Had a homie post them for me. Thanks eddie.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


>


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


>


MMM sweet should go fast .


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


>


MMM sweet should go fast .


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Hope they do...


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


>


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

are these the ones that are up for trade for some 88s, if so ill do the trade with u i have a set of 88s alll chrome clean


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Hit me up on your all golds homie I pm you..


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

How much would it cost to ship to 78577? Thanks


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Ill check on that shipping tomorrow and ill let you know.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

wow they don't look that bad considering u don't have white walls maybe i should just go black walls too


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

gasman said:


> wow they don't look that bad considering u don't have white walls maybe i should just go black walls too


They look better with white walls.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


>



still available??what's the ticket on em'??


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Was up wth em 14x7 lol em 13 wount fit om my town car i u get a hold of 14x7 hit me up pm in near Houston tejas


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

73monte said:


> still available??what's the ticket on em'??


Still got them . $1500.00


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Mr Cucho said:


> Was up wth em 14x7 lol em 13 wount fit om my town car i u get a hold of 14x7 hit me up pm in near Houston tejas


13 would fit but its your choice.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Simox but got 2 me changes on em calivers!!! How much is 2 chipn en 2 bryan/collestation?


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Get at me at [email protected] or ask 4 my #


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Mr Cucho said:


> Get at me at [email protected] or ask 4 my #


Pm sent


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

YOU DONT WANT TO SELL ME THE KO's ONLY OR MAYBE TRADE THEM FOR GOLD DAYTON HEX? IM IN EL PASO TOO


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

By any chance did I find it how much it would be to ship to 78577?


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

blue thunder said:


> By any chance did I find it how much it would be to ship to 78577?


Pm sent


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTt


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll trade u for some 61 parts...HA...


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> I'll trade u for some 61 parts...HA...


Haha funny........


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


>



dammm P-7s,,, goodshyt oldscool...


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

I need these rims gone, make me your offers.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Nobody wants all golds?????


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

trade for 14s...


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> trade for 14s...


14s and some cash


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

How about 900.00????? Let em know I will take em off your hands!!

PMME!!!


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

UCE*EP said:


> How about 900.00????? Let em know I will take em off your hands!!
> 
> PMME!!!


 PM sent


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

rIdaho said:


> hmmmmmmmm.


All golds???????


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NVS65SS (Mar 8, 2009)

I have some all chrome 72 spoke 13x7 Pre-stamp Daytons w/tires. Let me know, I'm in AZ.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

You have any pics?


----------



## NVS65SS (Mar 8, 2009)

Here they are! They could use a good cleaning, maybe I'll clean them up this weekend.


----------



## NVS65SS (Mar 8, 2009)

PM SENT :thumbsup:


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L (Jul 17, 2011)

Whats up bro you wnt to sell those 72's ????? how much would you take for them wheels lemme know


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

T0P N0TCH R8G4L said:


> Whats up bro you wnt to sell those 72's ????? how much would you take for them wheels lemme know


 Make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

NVS65SS said:


> Here they are! They could use a good cleaning, maybe I'll clean them up this weekend.


Clean:biggrin:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Any trades???


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Still for sale...... Or up for trades.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NVS65SS (Mar 8, 2009)

I would still like to get those from you. Let me know how much and my wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

NVS65SS said:


> I would still like to get those from you. Let me know how much and my wheels.:thumbsup:


 pm sent.


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

?????????? Anybody ??????????


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Bump


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Put up some better pics homie....the ones you have on here witch are the same ones you sent to me when u first put this topic up,you can't realy see Shit up close. That's what we need homie we want to see that gold up close.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 5, 2007)

TTT Bump for my Hommie
:thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Ill be going to vegas for the show. So if anyone interested in the rims let me know and I can take them with me.


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Dam homie can't believe you ain't unloaded this yet! Mabe put up some better pics I think it could help!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

How's the Gold... 1-10??
PM me with best offer im interested
Thanks!!


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT............


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Still trying to get rid of these. Anyone?????


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Put up some new better pics homie...


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

How much shipped to CA 92243?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

bonediggetie said:


> Put up some new better pics homie...


x2......


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Here they are homiez some much better pics of these 13x7 72spoke GOLD Daytons












ATTACH]


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting better pictures for me homie. I really appreciate it. TTT.......


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT.....


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

bump for the bROther...gl with sale


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

bigg_E said:


> bump for the bROther...gl with sale


Thanks bROtha...


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

CHECK UR PM HOMIE


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> CHECK UR PM HOMIE


PM replied homie


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

damm i wish these were chrome...not a bigg gold fan


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

-JUICY 93- said:


> PM replied homie


OK SO KNOW KNOWING THE CONDITION PM ME A FAIR PRICE HOMIE THANKS!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

bigg_E said:


> damm i wish these were chrome...not a bigg gold fan


I MAY SELL A SET/????


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> I MAY SELL A SET/????


 hit me up with some info


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YO JUICY POST A PICT OF THE 2 GOOD ONES AND ANIOTHER PICT OF THE 2 BAD ONES JUST 2 PICTS 
THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> YO JUICY POST A PICT OF THE 2 GOOD ONES AND ANIOTHER PICT OF THE 2 BAD ONES JUST 2 PICTS THANKS HOMIE!


Pics have been posted of all 4 rims, "good and bad ones". Ive also emailed pics to you twice.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Pics have been posted of all 4 rims, "good and bad ones". Ive also emailed pics to you twice.


WHAT IM SAYIN IS ITS LES CONFUSING WHEN YA SEND IT THAT WAY OK THAN THANKS


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

SO WHATS THE TICKET ON THESE ALL GOLD


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

APACHERX3 said:


> SO WHATS THE TICKET ON THESE ALL GOLD


Taking reasonable offers.ou


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Deal pending....


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Still have these. Anyone?? I need these gone.


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

how much?


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

u up for any trades?


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

..........


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

Back TTT again.


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

-JUICY 93- said:


> Back TTT again.


So what's the price on these now?


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

El Diablo 666 said:


> So what's the price on these now?


Make me an offer


----------

